# My Gravel Vac is Driving Me Insane



## Junebug709 (Apr 8, 2011)

Since I bought my 55 G aquarium in July, I have gone through three manual gravel vacuums. I know how to use them and the last one I had worked for a good 7 months and it just stopped working one day. Oh course, I bought a new one and it worked perfectly last week and now it's the same thing...

I've very careful with them and it's just so frustrating. Does anyone else have this problem? It seems like whatever was preventing the water from going backwards isn't working properly because every time I move the siphon up and down in the water, the water doesn't move down the tube.

Is there some trick I'm missing or should I just go buy a different type of cleaning system?

Thanks in advance,

Jayn


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2011)

put your lips on the end of the tube and suck until water starts to draw up the tubes, capillary action will take care of the rest.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Try the python squeeze bulb. Makes things a lot easier.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

On occasion that flapper valve on these types can get "stuck" and with a toothpick can be "unstuck". You need to remove the tubing and look inside to see this flapper.

Also if you run water positively, (backwards such as trying to fill the tank), thru this flapper it can get damaged. Don't ask me how I know this as it is on a Need to Know basis only.

I have read somewhere that if you submerge the entire gravel vac up to the tubing and shake it back and forth it also helps get the siphon started. HTH's


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

My python clogs up with mts snails and I have to clean it sometimes. If you run gravel that could clog it too.


----------



## Junebug709 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone for replying so quickly.

Along with all your advice, this video also helped, especially if that flap is broken.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa_440Oa ... re=related

I'll have to take it apart and investigate to see if the flap is stuck. Meanwhile, one of those hand pumps could make the method in the video easier I think.

The most important thing is that the tank is clean for the week!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm having a problem with my gravel vac also. Years prior, I had absolutely no problems working these, but I bought this one:
http://www.petco.com/product/114921/Aqu ... eaner.aspx

And for the life of me I can't get the siphon going.


----------



## Junebug709 (Apr 8, 2011)

That looks identical to the one I have, except it's all grey. Try filling it up completely with water like the video indicates.

Maybe they're just a bad type to buy. It seems like you never know if they're going to work or not.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Most likely the flapper is stuck. Take the tubing off the gravel tube cap. Poke a tooth pick down through the hose barb to knock the flapper down. It should work fine once you loosen it up.

Andy


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I still cannot get the siphon to work. I think I'm gonna splurge and buy a battery operated gravel vac.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Elijah said:


> I still cannot get the siphon to work. I think I'm gonna splurge and buy a battery operated gravel vac.


Or just pony up and get a python.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Aedes said:


> put your lips on the end of the tube and suck until water starts to draw up the tubes, capillary action will take care of the rest.


Doesn't get any simpler than this.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

BillD said:


> Aedes said:
> 
> 
> > put your lips on the end of the tube and suck until water starts to draw up the tubes, capillary action will take care of the rest.
> ...


Doesn't get any more gross either. I would never put my mouth on a siphon hose.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

prov356 said:


> BillD said:
> 
> 
> > Aedes said:
> ...


It's really not that gross, unless you get a mouthful of water accidentally...then it is very gross.  But it's definitely the easiest way to start a siphon.

There are a lot of things way dirtier than a siphon hose out there that we all touch and ingest daily...


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> There are a lot of things way dirtier than a siphon hose out there that we all touch and ingest daily...


I don't. I wash my hands. You people are using Liseterine after, right? That hose sits with some water in it for days between uses, so a breeding ground for bacteria, algae, fungus, molds, mildew, and who knows what not. Very disgusting, but just my .02.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been starting siphons by mouth for years. Sure its gross if you think about it too much, but so are a lot of other things we do. I've never gotten sick or had issues from it, even when I got a mouth full of water...which is pretty gross, but meh. I do have one hose I don't like using anymore because it's visibly gross, but I just clean or replace it. One has to think, if the siphon hose gets that nasty, is it safe to be putting in an aquarium?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm not saying it's real unsafe, just gross. I'll keep my siphon bulb, thanks. Takes a few squeezes.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

you dont need to suck on the hose,get the air out of the tube(the piece thats in the aquarium),make sure theres only water in it,pump it up and down rapidly to start the siphon


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I use my mouth and am a person who rarely gets sick, so im probably just immune to it now. Another way is to plug one end with your thumb, fill the siphon with water, raise it above your head to allow the tube to fill with water, insert back into tank having siphon pointing to the surface to get any airlocks out, then let your thumb off and you have a siphon. I do this only the odd time, as mouth is much easier and actually less messy.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

For the record, I normally use a python. I just use a 3/4" hose concurrently with the python for larger tanks that take hours to drain. It's more convenient. I'm actually thinking of making a DIY faucet siphon like a python, but with a larger diameter hose.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Funny that. We only use the python on the smaller and lower tanks. On our larger tanks we use siphon only trying to conserve water. Never really timed it but 120G siphon only with 5/8" tubing takes twenty minutes or so I guess but definately seems like forever. Like watching paint dry. And then another 15- 20 minutes to fill.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

fox said:


> Funny that. We only use the python on the smaller and lower tanks. On our larger tanks we use siphon only trying to conserve water. Never really timed it but 120G siphon only with 5/8" tubing takes twenty minutes or so I guess but definately seems like forever. Like watching paint dry. And then another 15- 20 minutes to fill.


Do you leave the water running while the siphon is on? I run the water to start the siphon and let gravity take over after that. My 110 takes at least 30 minutes to drain 50%~. If I leave the water on it siphons must faster, I leave it on when sucking up detritus for the extra oomph. On my low tanks I have to keep the water running or the siphon doesn't work very well at all.


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

RRasco said:


> For the record, I normally use a python. I just use a 3/4" hose concurrently with the python for larger tanks that take hours to drain. It's more convenient. I'm actually thinking of making a DIY faucet siphon like a python, but with a larger diameter hose.


+1

The Python has saved me TONS of stress and spills not having to move buckets. The only thing I noticed is the smaller diameter hose makes draining my larger tanks take a quite a bit of time. Granted I can work on other tanks or syphon to a bucket to cut time, but a larger diameter hose certainly could work wonders.
Would you have to change the diameter of the cone/gravel end? I'd think larger hose would be stronger suction and could pull the gravel/sand all the way into the tube?

Let us know how it works if you make an attempt.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I would just look in the library and build your own python. There is a write up on it. It's around $20. Well worth it.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

I have to say I love my Python. Have it routed under the sink and into the basement. I have it hooked up to the sink there and it works great. It takes me maybe an hour to drain about 50% while cleaning the gravel, clean the inside of the tank and refill.

I love it. Did the sucking on the hose things for years also and I am glad I got the python. Not to mention it was on sale too.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

RRasco said:


> Elijah said:
> 
> 
> > I still cannot get the siphon to work. I think I'm gonna splurge and buy a battery operated gravel vac.
> ...


+1 
I have the Aqueon version of the python and I must say, for any tank over 40 gallons, it's a must. Carrying 5 gallon buckets can be a pain on your back. It costs about 50 bucks, but it's money well spent.


----------



## runawaypencil (May 7, 2011)

Another great way to start the syphon is simply put a large amount of house in the tank (1-2ft) make sure the water is filling up in the hose and then plug the exit side of the tube. (thumb works great) and then pull most of the hose out of the water so the water is now over the edge, and remove "thumb". I do this on my tanks. Its normally I hold one end with my hand put whole arm in the tank, cover the other end with other hands thumb, pull submerged arm back up to wrist and then remove my thumb.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

runawaypencil said:


> Another great way to start the syphon is simply put a large amount of house in the tank (1-2ft) make sure the water is filling up in the hose and then plug the exit side of the tube. (thumb works great) and then pull most of the hose out of the water so the water is now over the edge, and remove "thumb". I do this on my tanks. Its normally I hold one end with my hand put whole arm in the tank, cover the other end with other hands thumb, pull submerged arm back up to wrist and then remove my thumb.


+1, so simple.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I just bought this little gadjet, and it came yesterday:
http://www.amazon.com/biOrb-82272800025 ... 860&sr=1-8

The water I sucked out with it was the dirtiest I've ever seen. This is probably the best $9 I've ever spent!


----------



## Ahab (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah just spend a little more & get something with a squeeze type pump! Mine isn't fancy but works great! I can't imagine using a syphon without the manual squeeze pump! It's totally worth it!!!!!


----------

